# synchroniser application Ipod nano 3è génération



## Julie77 (26 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

je viens d'acheter le jeu "Bubble Bash" que je n'arrive pas à synchroniser sur mon Ipod nano. Je jeu s'est rangé dans "Application" dans ma bibliothèque mais je ne retrouve pas cet onglet dans le menu de synchronisation de l'Ipod...

Une idée?

En vous remerciant


----------



## Gwen (26 Août 2008)

C'est quel génération de Nano?


----------



## Julie77 (26 Août 2008)

le dernier sorti, en 4Go


----------



## Macuserman (26 Août 2008)

Mais en fait, t'en as rien à faire de l'onglet "Appli" puisque ton iPod se synchronise avec tout tes achats...

Donc si tu synchronises sans passer par l'onglet "Appli" qui n'existe pas, ça devrait aller...


----------



## Gwen (26 Août 2008)

OK. mais si l'onglet n'est pas présent, c'est bien qu'il y a un soucis. Etrange ça


----------

